# Sustain Alpha GEL



## HereToStudy (Jul 31, 2012)

New Sustain Alpha Topical​

*Better workouts - Better mood - Better erections - What are you waiting for?
*







Reduction in any of these areas could be triggered from a multitude of variables such as...


*

Impaired endothelial health (which could be from a more serious lipidemic pathology)


    Increased anxiety due to an overactive sympathetic system


    Smoking addiction constricting blood vessels


    Suppressed GnRH from hormone therapy/recreational steroid cycles
*




*NEW Sustain Alpha Topical can fix these problems*


Its true, Sustain Alpha Topical can rectify all of these common problems and here?s how...
_*
Better blood flow means better performance in the gym and out.*_


_99% Ultra-Pure Trans-Resveratrol_ - This amazing anti-oxidant has several health benefits and is most popular for its cardiovascular protection.


_In fact _-- its cardioprotective properties also ignite its ability to increase Nitric Oxide levels due to Trans-Resveratrol?s polyphenol constituents. The increase in N.O. levels is giving users massive blood flow to their lower extremity, resulting in firmer erections. (1)




_You see _-- increasing N.O. concentrations allows blood vessels to relax and dilate. This will increase blood flow to vital organs, cerebrum, also reaching the hands and feet. Increasing the production of Nitric Oxide is a benefit all avid gym goers want. Having high N.O. levels will aid in much more productive workouts and also increase surface veins - a.k.a vascularity.
(9)










*Experience better blood-flow to working muscles*​



*Make better use of carbohydrates*


Trans-Resveratrol has been shown to lower blood glucose levels, and increase insulin sensitivity allowing better utilization of carbohydrates from decreased oxidative stress and increased blood flow. This property will aid in keeping insulin sensitivity heightened which will aid in keeping you more metabolically efficient, aiding in a leaner and more muscular physique.




*Better mood by lowering unhealthy anxiety.*


The anxiety we get from athletic competition, business deadlines, exams, etc.. is completely normal. In fact, this _?good anxiety?_ aids in completing tasks and boosts motivation. ?Good anxiety? is based on reality and rational thought processing.


_?Bad anxiety?_ is based off of irrational thoughts or situations that have been blown out of proportion in our minds.


*For example:* Avoiding flying on an airplane to see your loved ones for Christmas due to paranoia of the plane crashing is self-created anxiety. Several studies have demonstrated that flying on airplanes is far safer than automobile travel.


Having sexual anxiety is not healthy -- this will impair your ability to perform sexually without any underlying health ailments. This is self-inflicted anxiety and is a serious dilemma for several men.
*
7,8 Benzoflavone to the rescue*


7,8 Benzoflavone is derived from the Passion Flower herb. This neuro-active  flavone has been demonstrated to --




lower anxiety
    improve sleep quality
    enhance sexual desire
    Help remedy nicotine and opiate addiction.







_Just imagine_ -- taking a natural supplement that harnesses the power to ease away that ?life-sucking?? anxiety that haunts you every day. The ability to have heightened self-confidence, increased sexual vigor, and lowered anxiety is something no prescription medication will accomplish without a host of dreadful side-effects. (21-27)




*How Sustain Alpha Works*


Trans-Resveratrol & 7,8 Benzoflavone that actually absorbs makes all the difference


It has been documented that Trans-Resveratrol and 7,8 benzoflavone has poor oral bioavailability and needs to be dosed high for any noticeable effects.  


Most scientific studies that urge companies to promote novel ingredients are based off of unrealistic oral dosages used on sprague rats. The conversion to human body weight is typically an unrealistic amount. This is why ?breakthrough? ingredients look great on paper but don?t pan out in the real world.


Luckily Primordial Performance knows how to deliver breakthrough ingredients and actually make these amazing ingredient claims come to life.


The usual standard of oral dosing ingredients like  those found in Sustain Alpha Topical have demonstrated extremely poor bodily absorption. The blood levels were nearly undetectable after ingestion. Despite the absorption rate of 70%, the bioavailability was less than 5%.


Sustain Alpha Topical is  equipped with permeation enhancers which efficiently drives ingredients through the 1st layer of the skin (stratum corneum) with force → reaching the dermis, which is surrounded by high capillary content → facilitating the transport of ingredients into systemic circulation.
_
Translation_ -- Sustain Alpha Topical will reach your bloodstream with ease and begin working on your mind and body immediately.
*
How to Use*


_As for dosing _-- this unique topical carrier only needs to be dosed once-a-day. The gel penetrates the first layer of skin rapidly, then slowly deposits into the deeper layers of the skin yielding a 24hr delivery. This eliminates the hassle of multi-dosing procedures which are unfavorable for active people on the go.





_*
(When applying Sustain Alpha Topical, make sure to prioritize the muscles with the highest skin-converting-enzymes -- shoulders, traps, neck and arms)*_




*A note regarding optimal absorption:* Always ensure your skin is free of dead cells by proper hygiene -- using a loofah scrub brush to thoroughly wash the body is an effective way to cleanse the skin of dead cells. Shaving the areas of application would be advantageous in increasing the absorption of Sustain Alpha Topical.






*A Superior gel-carrier makes the NEW Sustain Alpha Topical even better.*


Previous versions of this product produced great results, generated popularity, and was a fan favorite.
In spite of all the positive feedback from customers -- we still had some major issues with older topical solutions...


*?It takes too long to dry, so I missed a dose ?
?It is too thick and never feels fully absorbed?
?If it wasn?t so messy I would continue buying it?
?Its smells too musky and bothers my partner?
?It?s too inconvenient?*


The quotes above were common complaints people had regarding our older formulations. We knew we had to resuscitate this classic product and please the masses. _Therefore_ -- we created a leading-edge, eloquent, thin,fast drying, non-offensive smelling gel.  


Your skin stays so fresh and so clean that you can still apply Sun-Block or any other cosmetic creams of your choice. What's even cooler, is that sunlight enhances the biological response of the carrier. So applying Sustain Alpha Topical before hitting the beach can increase the vasodilatory effects.




*Wait -- I Thought Sustain Alpha Topical was a test booster?
*


_Don?t worry_ -- Sustain Alpha Topical is still the same amazing product that will help you recover during your post cycle therapy (PCT). It is highly effective during a hormonal recovery phase and will alleviate many of the undesirable ?PCT Blues?, such as, depression, loss of motivation, lowered sex drive, and decreased GABAergic modulation.


Sustain Alpha Topical has been documented to possess selective estrogen receptor modulation (SERM) properties due to trans-resveratrol?s phyto-estrogen makeup. It can act as estrogen in E2 receptor sites in place of estrogen itself.


This could be compared to what the prescription drug Nolvadex does. This ?serm-like? property has the propensity to up-regulate GnRH and LH & FSH for increased testosterone levels. (2,4,5)


_Even cooler_ - Research has demonstrated that the use of PDE-5 inhibitors such as Viagra and Cialis increase testosterone. The idea behind this is more frequency of intercourse will actually increase testosterone production.


The more sexual intercourse you engage in -- *the higher your testosterone* will be. Sustain Alpha Topical will be your_ ?natural viagra? _and keep your member in tip-top shape, ready for any sexual spontaneity that comes your way. (3,4)












*
By now it should be crystal clear*​

Sustain Alpha Topical should be a staple in your supplement regimen. This is a health product that can be used indefinitely and has far too many benefits to overlook . Stop the anxiety, stop the pitiful workouts, and stop having sub-par erections.  


Life is too short and every man should be maximizing their potential, Maximize yours with Sustain Alpha Topical.
*


CLICK HERE to find more information about Sustain Alpha Gel


-Matt Porter
Marketing Director & Nutrition/Hormone Specialist*


*Reference:*


1. Resveratrol in Cardioprotection: A Therapeutic Promise of Alternative Medicine
Dipak K. Das et al. Mol. Interv., Feb 2006; 6: 36 - 47.


2. The Red Wine Polyphenol Resveratrol Displays Bilevel Inhibition on Aromatase in Breast Cancer Cells Yun Wang, et al. Toxicol. Sci., Jul 2006; 92: 71 - 77.


3. trans-Resveratrol, a Natural Antioxidant from Grapes, Increases Sperm Output in Healthy Rats M. Em? lia Juan, et al. J. Nutr., Apr 2005; 135: 757 - 760


4. trans-Resveratrol relaxes the corpus cavernosum ex vivo and enhances testosterone levels and sperm quality in vivo. S Shin, et al. Arch Pharm Res, Jan 2008; 31(1): 83-7.


5. Inhibition of human estrogen synthetase (aromatase) by flavones JT Kellis, Jr et al.
Science, Sep 1984; 225: 1032 - 1034.


6. Drug/substance reversal effects of a novel trisubstituted benzoflavone moiety (BZF) isolated from Passiflora incarnata Linn. - a brief perspective KAMALDEEP DHAWAN et al.
Addiction Biology (December 2003) 8, 379 - 386


7. Prevention of chronic alcohol and nicotine-induced azospermia, sterility and decreased libido, by a novel tri-substituted benzoflavone moiety from Passiflora incarnata Linneaus in healthy male rats. K Dhawan and et al.  Life Sci, Nov 2002; 71(26): 3059-69.


8. Molecular basis of the inhibition of human aromatase (estrogen synthetase) by flavone and isoflavone phytoestrogens: A site-directed mutagenesis study. Kao YC, et al.
Environ Health Perspect 1998;106:85-92


9. Vasorelaxant and antioxidant activity of flavonols and flavones: structure-activity relationships.
OL Woodman, WF Meeker, and M Boujaoude  J Cardiovasc Pharmacol, Sep 2005; 46(3): 302-9.


10. Die Bedeutung der Passionsblume in der Heilkunde.
Lutomski J et al. Pharmazie in unserer Zeit 1981;10:45-49.


11. The Honest Herbal: A Sensible Guide to the Use of Herbs and Related Remedies.
Tyler VE et al. Pharmaceutical Products Press, New York, 1993.


12. Aphrodisiac activity of methanol extract of leaves of Passiflora incarnata Linn in mice.
K Dhawan, et al. Phytother Res, Apr 2003; 17(4): 401-3.


13. Preoperative Oral Passiflora Incarnata Reduces Anxiety in Ambulatory Surgery Patients: A Double-Blind, Placebo-Controlled Study Ali Movafegh, et al.
Anesth. Analg., Jun 2008; 106: 1728 - 1732.


14. Essential oils are novel human skin penetration enhancers.
Williams A, et al. Int J Pharmaceuticals 57:R7-R9, 1989


15. Allyl-containing sulfides in garlic increase uncoupling protein content in brown adipose tissue, and noradrenaline and adrenaline secretion in rats. Oi, Y. et al
J. Nutr. 129: 336-342. (1999)


16. Garlic Supplementation Increases Testicular Testosterone and Decreases Plasma Corticosterone in Rats Fed a High Protein Diet Yuriko Oi, et al.
J. Nutr., Aug 2001; 131: 2150 - 2156.


17. Corticosterone Can Act at the Posterior Paraventricular Thalamus to Inhibit Hypothalamic-Pituitary-Adrenal Activity in Animals that Habituate to Repeated Stress
Azra Jaferi et al. Endocrinology, Oct 2006; 147: 4917 - 4930


18. Study of the effect of sclareol glycol diterpene on the release of adenohypophysial hormones prolactin, somatotropin and adenocorticotrophic hormone Georgieva et al.
Eksp Med Morfol. 1989;28(3):7-14. Bulgarian.


19. Study of the effect of sclareol glycol diterpene on the 3',5'-AMP level
Georgieva et al. Eksp Med Morfol. 1989;28(3):1-7. Bulgarian.


20. Understanding True Aromatherapy: Understanding Essential Oils
Eileen D, et al.  Home Health Care Management Practice, Oct 2004; 16: 474 - 479.


21. Neuroactive flavonoids interacting with GABAA receptor complex.
F Wang, M Shing, Y Huen, SY Tsang, and H Xue Curr Drug Targets CNS Neurol Disord, Oct 2005; 4(5): 575-85.


22. Prevention of chronic alcohol and nicotine-induced azospermia, sterility and decreased libido, by a novel tri-substituted benzoflavone moiety from Passiflora incarnata Linneaus in healthy male rats. K Dhawan and et al.  Life Sci, Nov 2002; 71(26): 3059-69.


23. Passiflora: a review update. Dhawan K, Dhawan S, Sharma A.
J Ethnopharmacol. 2004 Sep;94(1):1-23. Review.


24. A gamma-aminobutyric acidB agonist reverses the negative feedback effect of testosterone on gonadotropin-releasing hormone and luteinizing hormone secretion in the male sheep.
Endocrinology. 2000 Nov;141(11):3940-5.


25. Drug/substance reversal effects of a novel tri-substituted benzoflavone moiety (BZF) isolated from Passiflora incarnata Linn. ? a brief perspective. Dhawan, et al.
Addiction Biology 379-386


26. Anticonvulsant effects of aerial parts of Passiflora incarnata extract in mice: involvement of benzodiazepine and opioid receptors. Nassiri-Asl M, Shariati-Rad S, Zamansoltani F.
BMC Complement Altern Med. 2007 Aug 8;7:26.


27. Effects of Dialyzing ?-Aminobutyric Acid Receptor Antagonists into the Medial Preoptic and Arcuate Ventromedial Region on Lutienizing Hormone Release in Male Sheep. Suzie A, et al.
Biology of Reproduction 58, 1038-1046 (1998)


28. Antiandrogen Microimplants into the Rostal Medial Preoptic Are Decrease ?-Aminobutyric Acidergic Neuronal Activity and Increase Luteinizing Hormone Secretion in the Intact Male Rat.
David R et al. Endocrinology, Vol. 137 No. 10 (1996)
29. Non-classical estrogen modulation of presynaptic GABA terminals modulates calcium dynamics in gonadotropin-releasing hormone (GnRH) neurons. Nicola Romano, et al.
Endocrinology, 10.1210/en.2008-0424 (2008)


30. Restoration of the Luteinizing Hormone Surge in Middle-Aged Female Rats by Altering the Balance of GABA and Glutamate Transmission in the Medial Preoptic AreaGenevieve S, et al.
Biol Reprod, Jul 2008; 10.1095/biolreprod.108.069831.


----------



## jwa (Aug 1, 2012)

Heard great things about the OG formula, look forward to hearing about the revamped version.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 1, 2012)

jwa said:


> Heard great things about the OG formula, look forward to hearing about the revamped version.



Quicker dry time, with better absorption. We are very excited about this upgrade.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 8, 2012)

Quick Bump. Coupons available guys, hit me up!


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 24, 2012)

Would liek to hear more feedback, particularly from guys who have tried both. What do you like and what would you change? Let us know!


----------



## R1balla (Aug 26, 2012)

just ordered two bottles! very excited. starting to collect my supps for my next stack in a few months.


----------



## HereToStudy (Aug 26, 2012)

R1balla said:


> just ordered two bottles! very excited. starting to collect my supps for my next stack in a few months.


It's a great new carrier, I think you will like it. Keep us updated on your progress. What is the supplement stack going to look like?


----------



## ryansm (Sep 10, 2012)

Got some of the new version coming in can't wait to compare


----------



## jwa (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm sure the new version will be super sweet


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 10, 2012)

It is and it dries fast --- i like all the new gels and to be honest it was a damn pain in the ass with the old lotions as 1 pump would spread across your entire body.

I highly suggest anyone to try out the new gels be it --dermatherm, sustain alpha, or AndroENhance.

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 11, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> It is and it dries fast --- i like all the new gels and to be honest it was a damn pain in the ass with the old lotions as 1 pump would spread across your entire body.
> 
> I highly suggest anyone to try out the new gels be it --dermatherm, sustain alpha, or AndroENhance.
> 
> -Matt


The rapid drying was a very good improvement.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 17, 2012)

Who would like to log this product for a nice discount???

-Matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 17, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> Who would like to log this product for a nice discount???
> 
> -Matt



Bump~ Take him up on this!


----------



## R1balla (Sep 19, 2012)

dang i just ordered some!! oh well lol savin it for a part of my PCT in a few months which i will be logging


----------



## ryansm (Sep 20, 2012)

R1balla said:


> dang i just ordered some!! oh well lol savin it for a part of my PCT in a few months which i will be logging



Picked me up some as well, using it during cycle


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 26, 2012)

I believe I have someone logging this now I will try to link the thread on this page

-Matt


----------



## cicantrix (Sep 26, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I believe I have someone logging this now I will try to link the thread on this page
> 
> -Matt


bump on this.  interesting in seeing how others are liking the new formulation.


----------



## HereToStudy (Sep 26, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> I believe I have someone logging this now I will try to link the thread on this page
> 
> -Matt


Awesome.


----------



## ryansm (Sep 29, 2012)

cicantrix said:


> bump on this.  interesting in seeing how others are liking the new formulation.



We are getting a lot of positive feedback, I must admit this new carrier makes it much stronger


----------



## MattPorter (Oct 11, 2012)

cicantrix said:


> bump on this.  interesting in seeing how others are liking the new formulation.




http://anabolicminds.com/forum/supplement-reviews-logs/215148-drakes-sustain-alpha.html


-matt


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 11, 2012)

ryansm said:


> We are getting a lot of positive feedback, I must admit this new carrier makes it much stronger


Even excluding the increased efficiency, the faster dry time is much more convenient.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 18, 2012)

MattPorter said:


> http://anabolicminds.com/forum/supplement-reviews-logs/215148-drakes-sustain-alpha.html
> 
> 
> -matt


So far he is loving it


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 18, 2012)

Have a few people hitting me up for this to try out Matt's protocol for aleviating tren anxiety. hit us with a PM for a discount.


----------



## ryansm (Oct 19, 2012)

I can attest to the anxiety relieving effects form SA, it is instantaneous after application for me


----------



## R1balla (Oct 20, 2012)

the few logs that i have seen have been impressive


----------



## HereToStudy (Oct 21, 2012)

R1balla said:


> the few logs that i have seen have been impressive


We are hoping to see a few more pop up


----------



## ryansm (Oct 23, 2012)

HereToStudy said:


> We are hoping to see a few more pop up



Couple more feedback posts here Sustain Alpha GEL - Page 6


----------

